# eMule: wie High-ID einstellen?



## foreeversven (5. September 2005)

wie kann man bei emule den high-id einstellen?
thx im voraus, gruß sven


----------



## INU-ID (5. September 2005)

foreeversven am 05.09.2005 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man bei emule den high-id einstellen?
> thx im voraus, gruß sven


Die kann man nicht einstellen, die bekommt man.   
Du mußt die Emule-Ports auch in deinem Router bzw. deiner Firewall freigeben und zum Rechner (bzw. an deine IP) weiterleiten. Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist gibts automatisch eine Hohe ID.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (5. September 2005)

foreeversven am 05.09.2005 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man bei emule den high-id einstellen?
> thx im voraus, gruß sven



Man kann die nicht direkt einstellen, du musst einfach nur die Ports freischalten, die Emule braucht (4662 und 4672 (Kademlia), glaube ich). Dann bekommste auch irgendwann ne High-ID.

MfG Jimini


----------



## WvS-Sportz (5. September 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 05.09.2005 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> foreeversven am 05.09.2005 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ice-cold-killa (5. September 2005)

Hi Wenn du willst kann ich dir des genau erklären. Ich persönnlich lade nichts, aber meinem Kumpel musste ichs machen! Es reicht nähmlich nicht immer nur wenn du die Ports freigibst! Also wenn du hilfe wills dann poste hier noma rein!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (5. September 2005)

Ice-cold-killa am 05.09.2005 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht nähmlich nicht immer nur wenn du die Ports freigibst!



?

MfG Jimini


----------



## MikeA (6. September 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 05.09.2005 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-cold-killa am 05.09.2005 23:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ging's lustigerweise erst, als ich SP2 (mit dieser FW) installiert hatte. Vorher hatte ich immer low-id... k.A. warum


----------

